# How do you get glitter to stick to your eyes?



## Sprite7 (Mar 26, 2007)

(sorry....the heading for this post should have read "How do you get glitter to stick to your eyelids!!! Whoops!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hey everyone!

Question for you. How do you get glitter (that is approved for use around the eye area of course) to stick to the eyelid, or on the skin? I don't want it to move anywhere else. My teacher said to try using honey, but I want something that someone could wear out, and that will last a long time. I have heard of people using a litte hair gel, but I have never tried this myself.

What products could I use if I wanted to design a look for the runway, or a photoshoot? I don't want to be constantly picking stray glitter off the persons face. I want it to stay put!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Just so you know...I am thinking of using all those pots of loose gliter that MAC sells, so the product would have to work with this.)

Thanks guys!


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 26, 2007)

I haven't used this for glitter, but it'll make anything stick to your eyelids: Sephora: Make Up For Ever Eye Seal: Eyeliner

Hair gel is an interesting suggestion, I actually see how that could work. It may crease or flake tho, so you'd have to try it out. I hope you find something that works!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 26, 2007)

I would use something like a mac paint or cream eyeshadow over udpp i think all that should be sticky enough.


----------



## AutumnRain (Mar 26, 2007)

and if you don't have a prof. stuff ..what do you use then?


----------



## colormeup (Mar 26, 2007)

Ever used makeup forever stars? That stuff will stay all day.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 26, 2007)

I use a primer and then I apply MAC fluidlines (a gel eyeliner) all over my lid. Pat the glitter on over it, and it should look great!


----------



## badbadgirl (Mar 26, 2007)

Here are a few options:

1. Use MAC mixing medium to make a kind of liquid liner with the pigment/glitter

2. Buy some eyeshadow base. I use Too Faced's and Tony &amp; Tina's...it works well.

3. Too Faced's Liquify should work also.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 26, 2007)

I use a cream eyeshadow and stick the glitter on there while it is wet


----------



## Sprite7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Okay...so I will need to find some good mixing mediums. I want something that will REALLY stay put. Maybe I need to go down to a theatrical store. Anyway...I will let everyone know how I make out! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 28, 2007)

MAC mixing medium, UDPP and a MAC paint should make it stay good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SalJ (Mar 28, 2007)

Benefit's she-laq will keep it on!! I used to do my whole lid with it!


----------



## breathless (Mar 29, 2007)

i have &amp; use the mac glitter too. but, only a dab on the corners of my eyes or on my lashes. i usually just use UDPP [or wet mascara of course. lol.]


----------



## magosienne (Mar 29, 2007)

UDPP ! put a bit of glitters and add more if you want after. you can also do it over an e/s of the same color to intensify the glitters.

you can also try some makeupforever star powders, they're not glitters but people will notice your eyes with them, lol.


----------



## bighairbigshoes (Mar 29, 2007)

I use Duo Surgical adhesive. I got it as eyelash glue from the Mac counter as it dries clear. I apply it very thinly where I want the glitter then apply the loose glitter, usually Mac pro stuff. This is messy at first while you practise but work out very effective and stays on til you take it off. I have to use the Mac oil to remove it all. This is the best method I have found for making glitter stick. It works very well with some black glitter I have for a glitter eye liner effect. Hope this helps. Zoe x.:rockwoot:


----------

